# Hello World! <- Guess what type I am ;)



## Toffan (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a code monkey that just got released from my cubicle cage at my summer job as a programmer. I know what you're thinking: Huge thick glasses, no tan what so ever sitting in front of his computer all day? Well that's totally wrong because I wear eye lenses now..

Anyway, I'm an INTP (duh!) that loves to make people laugh and have a good time, but I need a lot of effort to actually get out to social situations instead of just sitting at home and finishing some personal project of mine. (you lucky ENTPs)

I'm looking forward to see a lot of you guys on the forums! :happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Toffan and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Toffan. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope, couldn't guess your type, Toffan sounds like an ESFP kind of name. Are you sure ENTPs are the social type? As far as I've gathered, the consensus is usually that we don't have enough F to seek people, the N is all good and fair, seeking experiences. It's the ENFPs that are social... sort of.

Do you bite? I hear ENTPs feed on INTPs. I would give it a try, but I need to know that there's no danger involved :happy:

Oh, and a special little analogy:
ENTP= The Sun, or any other star
INTP= Black hole.

I'll feed you so many questions that you'll... shit, what was it that black holes do...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

In that case, this song perfectly describes xNTPs.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Yay INTP! Velkommen til PC! :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hellooo there


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> In that case, this song perfectly describes xNTPs.


I love that song!!! I'm going to make that into a theme-song or something, as soon as I get my grubby little paws on it


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Toffan said:


> I'm a code monkey that just got released from my cubicle cage at my summer job as a programmer. I know what you're thinking: Huge thick glasses, no tan what so ever sitting in front of his computer all day? Well that's totally wrong because I wear eye lenses now..
> 
> Anyway, I'm an INTP (duh!) that loves to make people laugh and have a good time, but I need a lot of effort to actually get out to social situations instead of just sitting at home and finishing some personal project of mine. (you lucky ENTPs)
> 
> I'm looking forward to see a lot of you guys on the forums! :happy:


Greetings Toffan! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. CODE MONKEY! Have you heard of the code monkey song?:happy:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, Welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, I guessed your type right away. It's not like you made it hard. Though I suppose most people don't see much significance in the title.

Welcome.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Well, I guessed your type right away. It's not like you made it hard. Though I suppose most people don't see much significance in the title.
> 
> Welcome.


Hello world... that doesn't appear significant to me, could you shed some light on the topic? I can kind of see it coming from an IN at the very least.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Futurist said:


> Hello world... that doesn't appear significant to me, could you shed some light on the topic? I can kind of see it coming from an IN at the very least.


Hello world program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Hello world program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ooooo, you're good you!! :crazy:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Toffan!


----------



## Crazydogrio (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Toffan!


----------



## Toffan (Sep 3, 2009)

Futurist said:


> Are you sure ENTPs are the social type? As far as I've gathered, the consensus is usually that we don't have enough F to seek people, the N is all good and fair, seeking experiences. It's the ENFPs that are social... sort of.


Yeah that's probably true, but I would personally rather stay on the logic side of the fence though. My neighbor is an ESFJ and yeah, I would categorize her as social and all, but we only have one of those matter - antimatter types of relationships where my whole apartment explodes. I think the sun - black hole one seems a bit more ok, at least from my point of view :tongue:

So lets see if I got this straight. Do you mean that ENTPs, like yourself, are getting your energy from socializing but aren't feely enough to actually seek any people to 'get energy' from? Oh come on! You're all over the place with your posts, harnessing that precious social energy from all those poor souls. Wow, I totally dig your type! Why aren't we friends already? I'll only bite if I'm hungry, I promise!



mcgooglian said:


> In that case, this song perfectly describes xNTPs.


Hehe, nice one mcgooglian! I've never seen the music video :crazy:

jochris, skycloud86 thewindlistens and Eylrid - thanks for the welcome fellow INTPs! Hope I didn't offend anyone of you with my self deprecated intro.
jochris: Tack! Är du dansk?? :shocked:



Lance said:


> CODE MONKEY! Have you heard of the code monkey song?


Hehe, of course I have! I think I've always felt connected with that monkey to some extent. Would never have guessed that anyone actually had heard it though. The same person made the IKEA song which I think should be the new Swedish national anthem.



Toffan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGkalRgGMhs
> Sorry, but I can't post links the ordinary way yet


Thanks to all of you! I feel like home already! :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome, fellow INTP. Black holes pwn.


----------

